# Signs before fatality



## Dalia

Good evening, what to think of the signs that we do not perceive that warn us of a fatality or something will happen? I am an observer of nature and the signs are there.
Some stories of true stories go in that right direction. thank you i try to explain the best way i could with my French spoken
If you listen to the words of the song it talk about the way the singing John Denver will die in a plane crash.
The song was use in the film Destination final to show the sign in the movie before the plane crash
Sorry i could not found the scène in English


----------



## Dalia

George Michael Dies on Last Christmas, 25 déc. 2016.

One of Wham!’s most popular songs was the holiday staple “Last Christmas,” which was written and produced by Michael.


----------



## MikeK

The English words for the experience you have described is _premonition of doom._  Some people believe these premonitions do occur.  Most do not.  Those who do believe in such premonitions are called _harbingers._

Those who do not believe in premonitions of doom regard such occurrences as the passage in the John Denver song as coincidence -- mainly because they occur so infrequently.

(PS:  Your English is much better than my French.)


----------



## Dalia

Thanks to you, I do my best to find the right words. I would like to give another example: JFK Junior being small he was afraid of the Presidential plane and later he fought his fear of flying and he died that way.
Perhaps he already felt his destiny in this fatality a plane crash ?


----------



## froggy

I had this vision in my head that I was going to run up on a body in the road. For a month or so it was just like a thought that never went away. Well one night I was going to eat and there in my lane lay a mans body. A worker staying at a hotel went across the road to the store and on his way back a woman hit and killed him then she pulled in the parking lot. I almost ran over him. But after that night the vision  just went away.


----------



## Dalia

You have a premonition of something that would happen, one may wonder how one can have an idea of the future, I believe that it is the fatality that one feels in the signs


----------



## froggy

Dalia said:


> You have a premonition of something that would happen, one may wonder how one can have an idea of the future, I believe that it is the fatality that one feels in the signs


I always said it was my guarding Angel preparing me for it.


----------



## froggy

A dark figure brushed across my shoulder one night as i was walking across the room and about 25 minutes later I was notified that a family member had died.


----------



## Dalia

I have a premonition of September 11 2001 the night before on the 10, i was looking by my window and i saw a plane going in the direction of the hospital like it was going to crash in the Hospital , but that could not be no plane pass there, the day after i open the tv CNN and i saw a the second plane crash in the world trade center the same way that i saw the night before.


----------



## Manonthestreet

My mom took her parents nice chiming wall clock home when Grandpa entered  hospice and Grandma was never leaving the nursing home again. On the nite he died it chimed a much later hr than it was at 6pm. They didnt think anything of it except maybe it needed repair until they received a call later that nite from hospice to come quick. He died on the odd hr it had struck. She gave it to my little brother after that who still has it.


----------



## Dalia

The clocks also seem to be part of the paranormal, when my grandfather passed away all the clocks stopped at the time of his death and never work again.


----------



## MikeK

Back in the days of relatively simple _hard-wired_ telephone service it was not uncommon for me to have an interruptive premonition that my phone was about to ring and within a fraction of a second it would ring.  I know several others who reported the same phenomenon and I'm sure there are many more.  It hasn't happened in many years, approximately since the increasing use of wireless and cellular telephone technology.


----------



## Dalia

MikeK said:


> Back in the days of relatively simple _hard-wired_ telephone service it was not uncommon for me to have an interruptive premonition that my phone was about to ring and within a fraction of a second it would ring.  I know several others who reported the same phenomenon and I'm sure there are many more.  It hasn't happened in many years, approximately since the increasing use of wireless and cellular telephone technology.


It's true what you say that has already happened, it's a fealing that would happen
I will tell this story that comes from my  brother-in-law who died last year , a ambulance man
He told me that he had intervened after a car accident, he had a wounded.
At the hospital where he was working he was looking at the patients' cards, he sees a dead road accident, his hair did stand up on his head when he saw the name of the victim, so it was the same man 'He had rescued 1 years before day to day and exactly at the same place.


----------



## froggy

Haunted houses aren't around much anymore since people usually die in hospital or nursing homes.


----------



## Dalia

froggy said:


> Haunted houses aren't around much anymore since people usually die in hospital or nursing homes.


froggy that not always the true....the signs are something that make the premonition more real , i did make some thread about the paranormal, i did because i have some experience my mother is a  algonquin she could sense thing like me and her mother. and some stories could make one wonder about what we could see before something happen.


----------



## 007

Dalia said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haunted houses aren't around much anymore since people usually die in hospital or nursing homes.
> 
> 
> 
> froggy that not always the true....the signs are something that make the premonition more real , i did make some thread about the paranormal, i did because i have some experience my mother is a  algonquin she could sense thing like me and her mother. and some stories could make one wonder about what we could see before something happen.
Click to expand...

Premonitions are real, I've had them myself. Long ago I used to drive over the road semi truck. While home before my codriver and I went back out on the road I was having nightmares of being in a horrible crash. At the time I didn't really know what to think of the dreams, but after we took off driving, I drove my shift and then my codriver took over, soon after I fell asleep, HE fell asleep at the wheel and ROLLED the semi. I've never had premonition visions like that before, and I haven't had them since... so they are real, and they can happen.


----------



## Moonglow

Dreams warn me of impending trouble...or future events..


----------



## heil hitler

I  had a dream of aircraft flying over me. Huge aircraft, bigger than anything flying in the sky. They were crashing  as I cowered in a field, in the dark. They came one after the other out of the sky. Hulking, flaming airframes crashing into the ground just short of some unidentified airfield in the distance. The flames were huge and the light was so bright that I could feel the heat in my dreams.
The next day, the Cowboys lost to the Packers.
Fuck the Packers.


----------



## Dalia

007 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haunted houses aren't around much anymore since people usually die in hospital or nursing homes.
> 
> 
> 
> froggy that not always the true....the signs are something that make the premonition more real , i did make some thread about the paranormal, i did because i have some experience my mother is a  algonquin she could sense thing like me and her mother. and some stories could make one wonder about what we could see before something happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Premonitions are real, I've had them myself. Long ago I used to drive over the road semi truck. While home before my codriver and I went back out on the road I was having nightmares of being in a horrible crash. At the time I didn't really know what to think of the dreams, but after we took off driving, I drove my shift and then my codriver took over, soon after I fell asleep, HE fell asleep at the wheel and ROLLED the semi. I've never had premonition visions like that before, and I haven't had them since... so they are real, and they can happen.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your testimony 007 we say that we can begin to have premonitions after a shock, divorce, death ... etc me I also already had a premonition that something would  happen but not in a dream but I felt it, I Had to walk on a bridge in the evening with a friend but something told me to feel that a danger was on this bridge I did not go and the next day people had  beeing assaulted on that bridge about the same time that I ' Should have gone. And I had this premonition after the shock of my grandmother's death


----------



## Dalia

That night on July 29, 1974(1974-07-29), Cass Elliot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , age 32, died in her sleep at the London flat where she was staying. According to forensic pathologist Keith Simpson who conducted her autopsy, her death was due to "heart failure due to fatty myocardial degeneration due to obesity." A drug screen that was part of the forensic autopsy revealed there were no drugs in her system. Elliot died in Flat 12, 9 Curzon Place (later Curzon Square), Shepherd Market, Mayfair, London, which was on loan from singer-songwriter Harry Nilsson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  . Four years later, The Who's drummer Keith Moon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 died in the same room, also aged 32 years

Cass Elliot - Wikipedia


----------



## task0778

I remember a story some time back (quite awhile actually) about a cat in a nursing home who, when visiting somebody's room meant that the individual was about to die within a day or so.   Don't remember how long that went on or how many people, but I do think there is quite a lot we do not yet know or understand about total reality.


----------



## Dalia

task0778 said:


> I remember a story some time back (quite awhile actually) about a cat in a nursing home who, when visiting somebody's room meant that the individual was about to die within a day or so.   Don't remember how long that went on or how many people, but I do think there is quite a lot we do not yet know or understand about total reality.


Yes,
Oscar the cat who is believed to have predicted the deaths of 100 people at a nursing home.








Gifted: Oscar the cat is known for his amazing abilities.


----------

